# chainsaw mishap..



## mightyoak (Dec 14, 2005)

Recently, I spoke to a friend/customer, who is employed as a nurse, a physican who works the unit, was performing some work with a chain saw, around the yard, he basically sawed off his patella,(kneecap) he is expected to walk again, fortunately, he is the 1 out of ten that can function again, the only other details I have,are he is approximately 50 yrs. of age.


----------



## rb_in_va (Dec 16, 2005)

mightyoak said:


> a physican who works the unit, was performing some work with a chain saw



I think I'm going to start performing my own medical procedures. You'd think a doctor could afford to pay for a professional to run the saw. Sad.


----------



## fmueller (Dec 16, 2005)

Yikes, I'm glad he's not my doctor! I wonder how he is with a scalpel!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 16, 2005)

Hmmm... I can see it now...


"Scissors."


"Suction."


"Clamp."


"Stihl."


----------



## wpbgent (Dec 17, 2005)

NURSE! Get me 80cc's of 2-stroke, a file, and bull rope, STAT !!!


----------

